# November 2007 Acquisitions



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

November starts as October ended... with a pair of thrifted shell cordovan shoes. This time its a pair of Florsheim Royal Imperials with very little wear on the original soles and heels. A pair of ties, emblematic pheasants and plaid wool rooster, were along for the ride and will find their way to the AAAC Thrift Thread...


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^You have amazing luck at finding shell shoes. I've seen maybe one pair I was sure of, and they weren't in good enough condition to rescue.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Where are you finding those shells?

I bought two shoe trees from the Bass outlet today, does that count 

Brian


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

AlanC said:


> ^You have amazing luck at finding shell shoes. I've seen maybe one pair I was sure of, and they weren't in good enough condition to rescue.


...


vwguy said:


> Where are you finding those shells?
> 
> I bought two shoe trees from the Bass outlet today, does that count
> 
> Brian


They seem to come in bunches. I haven't thrifted in awhile and hit the SalArmy (source of the shell longwings) last week to kill time and Value Village (shells above) today b/c of a traffice detour. I'm probalby jinxed now and doomed to go findless for a few months. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

spinlps said:


> ...
> 
> They seem to come in bunches. I haven't thrifted in awhile and hit the SalArmy (source of the shell longwings) last week to kill time and Value Village (shells above) today b/c of a traffice detour. I'm probalby jinxed now and doomed to go findless for a few months. :icon_smile_wink:


Ain't that the truth! Time was, whenever I set foot in a thrift store I came out w/ a pair of AEs for me or the Thrift Exchange thread, now I haven't seen any in awhile.

Brian


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Stepping my trad game up this month.

1. Jack Georges briefbag, burgundy
2. Orvis field watch
3. Central Watch bands
4. those eyeglasses I posted about before

I'll try to figure out how to work my camera and get some pics up.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

*The Price Is Right*

Got this pile of stuff free from a retiring chiropractor.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Creative source. I like the bottom scarf; it looks like the Aquascutum check.


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

Found a pair of AE Waldens at the local Nordstrom Rack today for...$70!!

Also picked up a couple pairs of shoe trees for thirteen bucks each.

I've given the loafers their first polishing and I'm breaking them in now. Beautiful shoes, these. My first pair of penny loafers that fit right.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ Good hunting. Enjoy wearing


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Two pairs of cords from Eddie Bauer for $19.99 each, one in tan and one in brown.

Brian


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

mcarthur said:


> ^ Good hunting. Enjoy wearing


Thanks, Mac. I already am.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Florsheim on the left, Rochester on the right.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

H. Freeman tan camel hair 3-button sack.

LLB navy crewneck shetland, navy shetland sweater vest, and another flannel shirt.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

With spillover from October

LL Bean fisherman's sweater, makes river debut tomorrow










Weird pebble-grain shoes from thrift shop










Timex Easy Reader - it glows at the touch of a button! With some extra straps from eBay:










Another grey herringbone, Harris this time, with patch pockets. I now have five different grey herringbone jackets, I think, not counting the Press one I'm selling on the other thread










And I bought this RL Polo jacket from Andy ages ago, and just recently got around to getting it altered, so as far as I'm concerned it's new










And in an effort to introduce some elegance, this nifty blue end-on-end buttondown from eBay seller and forum member Mack112something


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Drake's cashmere scarf, made in Scotland.










I found the Trad Holy Grail on eBay, and for 9.99 to boot. JC Penney "Retro Chino". Hoping to put some 2" cuffs on these.










LL Bean camp shirt.










J. Crew argyles.










Banana Republic chinos. Color is quite a bit darker than the pic indicates (as I hoped).


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Connemara said:


> Drake's cashmere scarf, made in Scotland.


Ah, so you won that, eh? I was watching it, but don't need anymore scarves. I'm sure that won't stop me in the long run, though.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Ah, so you won that, eh? I was watching it, but don't need anymore scarves. I'm sure that won't stop me in the long run, though.


Yeah, I'm anxious to see how nice Drake's cashmere is. It went for a little more than I wanted to pay ($28, I think) but it's still a bargain IMO.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Brooks Bros. merino sweaters!


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Soft cotton Barbour Beaufort. One of the eight narrow ties from Carroll & Co that I ebayed.

https://img131.imageshack.us/my.php?image=barbour1fw4.jpg


----------



## cgc (Jan 27, 2007)

I found a nice gray flannel suit at the Brothers made by some guy named Greenfield.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

cgc said:


> I found a nice gray flannel suit at the Brothers made by some guy named Greenfield.


That's Martin Greenfield, and he's one of the more respected tailors around. You found yourself a good suit.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Yes, he makes the Golden Fleece line, their highest level of suit.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I just ordered this heavy duty garment rack for my out of season clothes. I recommend it highly. Fast shipping, easy to put together and seems like it will really hold the stuff. My lightweight Target garment rack just couldn't stand up to actual clothes.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Taking advantage of the last days of BB's F&F sale, today I picked up two more pair of their Clarks Advantage chinos, these in navy...also picked up another of BB's emblematic ties, this one featuring ducks in flight. Let's see now...we have the ducks, pheasants and quail. What next?


----------



## jeph (Feb 16, 2006)

Two pairs of pants from Cordings in London: https://www.cordings.com/CordingsSite/category/Trousers/

1 pair in navy corduroy and 1 pair in navy moleskin.

jeph


----------



## Grundie (Oct 17, 2007)

The Revenue Commisioners were good to me and gave me a rather nice tax refund, which I spent on the following.

Two Magee Donegal Tweed Jackets (one green herringbone, one grey herringbone)
A black homburg and a blue tribly
A deerstalker (no idea where I'll wear that)
Several pairs of Meyer cords
Several waistcoats (all tweed)
Silver topped ebony cane.
Brass topped country cane which is wide enough to be lathed out and coverted in to a tippler.
A few business and tattersall shirts
5 pocker squares, 3 bow ties and a few neckties.
Lots of argyle socks
Brown Loake Oxfords
Blue pinstripe suit from Debenhams which I will have altered to fit better.
Barbour Border jacket (the quality of Barbour jackets has really deteriorated)
An M&S trench coat.

And a tweed suit for my fiance.

My faince said I should have bought us a car, I think I spent more wisely.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Back in September I ordered a pair of AE Hanover shoes through Harry Rosen, a big men's store up here. They finally came and the sales guy came to my office, since he happens to live nearby. Too tight! So I shall have to go up 1/2 size. But they are very nice shoes and I am looking forward to getting finally a size I can wear.

DocD


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> Back in September I ordered a pair of AE Hanover shoes through Harry Rosen, a big men's store up here. They finally came and the sales guy came to my office, since he happens to live nearby. Too tight! So I shall have to go up 1/2 size. But they are very nice shoes and I am looking forward to getting finally a size I can wear.
> 
> DocD


The Hanover is as close to the best-fitting loafer - for my feet - as I've come in two years of trying.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Barbour Beaufort
Free Barbour Watch

maybe a Liddesdale jacket too. . .


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> The Hanover is as close to the best-fitting loafer - for my feet - as I've come in two years of trying.


That particular model seems to have a really narrow heel, which is perfect for me. I find most shoes are too wide in the heels to grip my heels, although with lace-ups this can be partially ameliorated. Perhaps you have a similar fit issue.

It's probably a good thing these shoes took forever to come, since the store has dropped the price in the interim (due to the dollar parity). Price drops are always welcome.

DocD


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Yikes...it's only 11/9 and I've already made two purchases.

I tried to get in on the Gloverall deal from STP but they were out of stock in my size. As I was perusing eBay a couple days later, I found that armyhardhat had a on deep discount so I jumped at it.

And just now, as I was perusing eBay at work, I noticed a pair of from franklin_tv for just $200...so I bought those as well.

One of my resolutions for the new year (I'm getting an early start) is to stop eBaying and start reading the newspaper every day instead. And, since I won't be eBay'ing, to put all the money I'm currently spending on clothes and shoes into my 403(b) account instead.


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

Alden shell cordovan No. 8 30mm belt with brass buckle. This is the best belt I have ever owned. There is a picture of this belt in the dictionary next to the entry for "belt". Bought at retail from O'Connell's because I need a special-size make-up. BTW, O'Connell's is the only place I'ev tried that has gotten Alden to do this. Again, the Huber brothers deliver.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

nerdykarim said:


> Yikes...it's only 11/9 and I've already made two purchases.
> 
> I tried to get in on the Gloverall deal from STP but they were out of stock in my size. As I was perusing eBay a couple days later, I found that armyhardhat had a on deep discount so I jumped at it.
> 
> ...


^ Excellent idea!


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

I received in the mail today two pairs of Corbin cords, brown and maize, via AlanC. Then I stopped by my local Salvation Army and picked up a Lands' End tattersal shirt for $2.99. I figure it would have gone on sale (first half off, then $0.25), but I'm moving in a couple of weeks so I couldn't wait on it.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Stumbled upon a pair of US-made Wayfarers at the consignment shop this morning. They're tortoiseshell, in the larger size. I'm guessing 80's vintage.

I'm going to hold them aside until I get my vision checked early next year; then I'll have a pair of new prescription (polarized) lenses made for them.

No case, so I'll need to pick one up.

EGF


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

https://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/s...1&catalogId=1&langId=-1&feat=18275-ppxs&dds=y

LL Bean Harris Tweed GoreTex rain cap in Loden. Even if I don't keep the Barbour I'm hanging onto this. I hear it does a great job and I like the way it looks.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

tweed flat cap from Mr Hats-a local hat shop


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

O'Connell's Navy pin stripe suit
Robert Talbott burgundy BB #1 stripe for O'Connells.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

1st purchase for November = Orvis sweater.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Went thrifting yesterday, had some good luck:

>Vintage PRL madras LS shirt - with flap pockets. I hadn't seen one of these, so I'm giving it a whirl.
>Black/White herringbone pattern JOB/Harris Tweed jacket with black leather buttons.
>Brown/Cream herringbone pattern Land's End tweed jacket
>J. Crew essential chinos - look unworn (the security tag is still attached), but they are the 'broken in' look. They are a darker brown, almost almond. Good beaters.
>Burberry navy blue/pinstripe suit - the jacket and the pants waist fit like a dream, but they are about 4" too long.
>Some really cool ties (Ralph Lauren, Vintage Talbott whale emblematic, vintage BB, vintage Christian Dior).

All for <$30.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

A rather large haul of recent, mostly eBayed items at the Post Office this morning:

AE Lawrence loafer with a lug sole. This fits about as well as the Hanover, and I can chase people in them.



















Completely out of character for me, these AE Hawthorne zip-up ankle boots were an impulsive purchase. I am wearing them right now and they are comfortable. But what the hell do I wear them with? Jeans, I guess.



















The remainder - AE black Polo saddles (came in the same lot as the loafers); flat-front Orvis moleskins from Adams Outlet; LE gnarly plaid GTH pants; nifty tie from spinlps and the Exchange; and a new, empty wallet to replace my old one that died.










And the big. bulky contraption in the corner is the Whirlpool Steamer thing, which I got from eBay seller The Frugal Chicken for about $115 shipped. New, all the attachments, fired right up.

But standing there in the living room it reminds me of the monolith from _2001: A Space Odyssey.

_


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Patrick, how do the LE tartans fit?

JB


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> Patrick, how do the LE tartans fit?
> 
> JB


Just tried them on. Very nice - a tad snugger than my usual, which is voluminous. They come with suspender buttons, too - I'm tempted to get another pair one size up.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Just tried them on. Very nice - a tad snugger than my usual, which is voluminous. They come with suspender buttons, too - I'm tempted to get another pair one size up.


A size up because of the snugg-ness? And have the waist taken in?

JB


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> A size up because of the snugg-ness? And have the waist taken in?
> 
> JB


No, to allow them to dangle from my shoulders while I expand eating all that Xmas party stuff.


----------



## Southern Comfort (Jul 25, 2007)

*Bourbon Swirl Classics*

loving the new digital camera...

Saw an ad for these guys in a local magazine so I thought I'd give it a swirl. No pun intended. Plan on trying it out this weekend at a judge's dinner...



















Also, my surcingle from Jpress _finally_ came in. Sadly, they didn't have the other TWO in stock that I ordered...


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> No, to allow them to dangle from my shoulders while I expand eating all that Xmas party stuff.


Patrick, will you do us a favor and put togehter a get up and snap some pictures?

JB


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> Patrick, will you do us a favor and put togehter a get up and snap some pictures?
> 
> JB


Yes - tomorrow. I am ailing at this precise moment, and in sweats. Experiencing sweats, too.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> Yes - tomorrow. I am ailing at this precise moment, and in sweats. Experiencing sweats, too.


Get well soon, Patrick.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Just scored this shetland on Ebay:



How does it compare?



Hoping it'll get here before I go home for Thanksgiving break...


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Nice stuff, Trip! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

New Barbour. Coverdale. 
https://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=barbour2dy3.jpg


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Alden 6243F (Flex unlined snuff suede LHS)

J.Crew Essential Slim Fit Chino x 2 (Very happy with fit although waist seems to fit large. I ordered a normal 34 for me but ended up ordering a 33 and will give my 34 to my father.)

J.Crew Boxer Shorts x 2

J.Crew Polos x 2

Reyn's Aloha Shirt

Looking forward to J.Crew opening here in Honolulu soon!


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

AlanC said:


> ^Nice stuff, Trip! :thumbs-up:


Thanks. I was surprised (but thankful) that I didn't have any competition.



LeatherSOUL said:


> Alden 6243F (Flex unlined snuff suede LHS)
> 
> J.Crew Essential Slim Fit Chino x 2 (Very happy with fit although waist seems to fit large. I ordered a normal 34 for me but ended up ordering a 33 and will give my 34 to my father.)


I believe I read on Styleforum that these weren't really _that_ slim fitting. Do tell.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

tripreed said:


> I believe I read on Styleforum that these weren't really _that_ slim fitting. Do tell.


They are just about perfect for me. Much slimmer than my Bills M2s and Buzz Rickson throwbacks. Just a nice comfortable fit. That's the best way I can describe them. Not a skinny fashion forward fit. I'm positive they will be my favorite khakis going forward.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> Yes - tomorrow. I am ailing at this precise moment, and in sweats. Experiencing sweats, too.


I hope you will feel better tomorrow


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

*Cufflink binge*

I just got from Kent Wang:










Won this dress set (awaiting delivery):










And got these the other day (dime for scale):


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Yes - tomorrow. I am ailing at this precise moment, and in sweats. Experiencing sweats, too.


Salmon-ella?


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

LeatherSOUL said:


> They are just about perfect for me. Much slimmer than my Bills M2s and Buzz Rickson throwbacks. Just a nice comfortable fit. That's the best way I can describe them. Not a skinny fashion forward fit. I'm positive they will be my favorite khakis going forward.


I'll second this description as well. I really like mine.

TT:teacha:


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> And the big. bulky contraption in the corner is the Whirlpool Steamer thing, which I got from eBay seller The Frugal Chicken for about $115 shipped. New, all the attachments, fired right up.
> 
> But standing there in the living room it reminds me of the monolith from _2001: A Space Odyssey._


Patrick: Let us know how you find this relative to the handheld variety.

Never mind, my eyes scrolled down and found the thread..


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Pgolden said:


> New Barbour. Coverdale.
> https://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=barbour2dy3.jpg


Nice coat..looks great on you! Are you pleased with the results of your sartorial quest (read as: is this one a keeper!)?


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

Purchased a pair of BB Loafers from eBay for $30 shipped. Hoping that these are shell and the seller just didn't know what she had.

I'll post pictures when they arrive. Needless to say, I haven't been this excited about an eBay purchase since well ever!


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Nice coat..looks great on you! Are you pleased with the results of your sartorial quest (read as: is this one a keeper!)?


Ah, Eagle, well you should ask. I am delighted with the coat, and it is almost a keeper. A downside of doing this via mail and not in a store is that I can't try on other models. So here's the plan. Fishing the Cape is going to send me a Beaufort Original, and then I will make up my mind. One of them is definitely a keeper. I like the look of the Beaufort, but I also like that the Coverdale is a little different. I will reflect on the matter, a reflection that I enjoy and that drives my dear wife around several bends. I keep telling her that it was one of my many charms, but after 20 years I'm not sure I have convinced her yet. Undaunted, I will continue to try.
But the coat is wonderful, and Chris at Fishing the Cape was remarkably patient and helpful.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

AE Cornells. I really like this style for clomping around in cords or whatever. This pair seems to have been used very sparingly.


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

*Cornells*

Patrick, if the toe of the Cornells came off I would send them to AE for a fix. I had two pairs of Cornells and the sole came off at the toe and they, AE, ended up resoling the shoes for me. There was some sort of defect with the Cornells that they made right.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

B2 Olive Sack Corduroy Coat.

After much searching I decided this was the one for me. I ordered the camel color and the olive color and kept the olive. It was tough to choose, but I felt the olive was a little dressier. Thanks Brownshoe for your thoughts on the coat.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Just pulled the trigger on a pair of the Darlton Shell Wingtips during the PRL Private Sale. Just 15% off the sale price, but still a great deal on Shell.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

spinlps said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a pair of the Darlton Shell Wingtips during the PRL Private Sale. Just 15% off the sale price, but still a great deal on Shell.


^ Very nice shoe. Please post picture


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

mcarthur said:


> ^ Very nice shoe. Please post picture


Will do. They should arrive next week.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Swung by the Brothers this afternoon and picked up a couple of bows: one navy with white bar stripe, and one gold with navy dots. Current sale is buy one and the remainder are 30% off.

Also stopped over at Sherman Brothers. They have both the Alden Cape Cod bit loafer and the Alden 5726F on sale for under $200, though in _very_ limited sizes. If you have any interest in these shoes, you might want to give them a call at (215) 536-5511.

EGF


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

_Green_ University Stripe OCBD, from RL, no logo.

40%+15% off.


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

So, in no particular order, the major items of the month were:

- a pair of Bills White Ducks off of Ebay
- another Bean Shetland Sweater
- Bean dress chinos, cuffed to 1.75"
- Bean button down mini-tattersall shirt
- Quoddy Trail Bluchers


Had I more money, I would've bought some stuff at J. Press during my recent trip to NYC.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Untilted said:


> _Green_ University Stripe OCBD, from RL, no logo.
> 
> 40%+15% off.


Nice one. I saw these in person a few months ago at Macy's but they didn't have my size. If I had known they were on the site I would have included one in this morning's order. Ah well...


----------



## tntele (Apr 12, 2007)

This shirt, I've been wanting to try a tab collar again (it's been probably 20 years since I've had one)

https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...1&view=all&ab=viewall&SMR=1&parentPage=family

Oxford cloth, no logo. I wear almost exclusively blue shirts, I seem to be drawn to them for some reason.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

tntele said:


> This shirt, I've been wanting to try a tab collar again (it's been probably 20 years since I've had one)
> 
> https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...1&view=all&ab=viewall&SMR=1&parentPage=family
> 
> Oxford cloth, no logo. I wear almost exclusively blue shirts, I seem to be drawn to them for some reason.


I too gravitate to blue shirts. Sometimes I feel like nothing ever looks as good as a blue OCBD. I can always feel good putting one on. Something about human skin tone really matches well with that blue color.

Also, I picked up an Argyle & Sutherland rep bow tie at Press in DC tonight, another valiant member for my bow tie family.


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

*This was a busy week for me.*

Well, gents, I had laid off of buying a lot of things lately. The exception was for running shoes, t-shirts, and shorts for workouts, which is not much interesting to me nor I'm sure to the rest of you.

Last week I fell off of the wagon. As tempted as I am by the Darltons, I went for a pair of the Butler, which is the Polo with the grosgrain strap. I can't find it on the website, so maybe they are sold out.

Also, I just bought one of these:

It's kind of a gamble for me. At about $115, I liked the jacket. Not so thrilled about the s-m-l sizing. I take a 40S, and the medium on this thing is tight on my chest, but super long. Believe me when I say that I am not a medium sized guy. I am pretty small. I took it in today for some alterations. I was a little alarmed when the guy said he would fix the way the buttons lay. We will see how this thing looks after it comes back from having the sleeves shortened and the chest let out a little bit. Otherwise, I like the shoulders, with pretty much no padding.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Hilariously bad pics, but oh well. Blame the eBay seller, not me!

Faconnable wool coat. Has a country squire-esque look.


----------



## DSD (Oct 17, 2007)

*My Latest...*

Handmade english briefcase in dark brown with copper plated brass hardware. Very traditional look, extremely well made, and goes with everything. Am really enjoying carrying it.

Dale


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Very nice, DSD! Handmade by whom?


----------



## DSD (Oct 17, 2007)

*Briefcase*



Orgetorix said:


> Very nice, DSD! Handmade by whom?


Henry Tomkins. Wesite is:

I was very pleased with the outcome. I ordered the "Full Monty" in dark brown.

Regards,

Dale


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Finally acquired a polo coat.


----------



## guyinadiner (May 2, 2005)

*Coupla Bargains*

I'm really pleased with myself on this one: I snagged a pair of Alden cordovan LHS penny loafers from my local BB in downtown Philly for 25% off during the recent sale and had a card for an additional $40 off for a net cost of $386.

Yesterday I stumbled into a batch of Polo narrow repps and foulards at the Saks outlet in Franklin Mills and got 4 of them for $100. There might still be some left for those in the area.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Tilt-
Good acquisition. The coat you can wear to your interviews


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

A couple of pairs of lightly worn J&M saddles (USA made)...I've tried J&M shoes before, but have never felt comfortable. Initially, these feel really good so hoping for the best. Anyone know if J&M still refurbish their USA-made shoes?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Some shirts:

A MacCluer pinpoint bd, ecru, via Hansen's; a Gitman pinpoint, straight collar, french cuffs, white from Eljo's; a LE overstocks white pinpoint with a spread collar (also got one in blue).

Just felt like trying something different, plus the last time I dug out my lone white shirt with french cuffs I noticed a distinctly frayed collar.

Also a bunch of eBayed toes, all but two Brooks, and all in the 3 1/2" or less range. I particularly like the red/white one, which is very similar to the Denison University tie David Hober cooked up for me.


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

Patrick06790 said:


> Also a bunch of eBayed toes, all but two Brooks, and all in the 3 1/2" or less range. I particularly like the red/white one, which is very similar to the Denison University tie David Hober cooked up for me.


"You want a toe? I can get you a toe, believe me. There are ways, Dude. You don't wanna know about it, believe me."

"Yeah, but Walter..."

"Hell, I can get you a toe by 3 o'clock this afternoon... with nail polish. These ******* amateurs..."


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I spelled it right the second time


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

*BB Car Coat*

*PRL Duffle Coat*

*AE Rapallo Loafers*

*Vintage Florshiem Saddle Oxfords*

*JCrew Saddle Buck Oxfords* (For next summer)


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Not really new but it sure feels like it. Picked up my LL Bean Hamilton from the repair shop last night. Re-lumed hands and dial, new crystal, and regular clean and lube.

Before:









After:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

spinlps said:


> Not really new but it sure feels like it. Picked up my LL Bean Hamilton from the repair shop last night. Re-lumed hands and dial, new crystal, and regular clean and lube.


Objective proof...that quality endures! Thanks for sharing those pictures.


----------



## wlipman (Dec 25, 2004)

*A Barbour Jacket*










Made of Loro Piana wool, about $142 after the 20% discount AND free shipping link STP sent. Opinions?


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

spinlps said:


> Not really new but it sure feels like it. Picked up my LL Bean Hamilton from the repair shop last night. Re-lumed hands and dial, new crystal, and regular clean and lube.


Wow, beautiful work -- who's your repair shop, Spin? And would you mind giving us a ballpark on what you paid?

EGF


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

wlipman said:


> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2035/2049972517_8a236e57ab_o.jpg
> 
> Made of Loro Piana wool, about $142 after the 20% discount AND free shipping link STP sent. Opinions?


Really nice! :thumbs-up:


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

egadfly said:


> Wow, beautiful work -- who's your repair shop, Spin? And would you mind giving us a ballpark on what you paid?
> 
> EGF


Thanks. I use Exactime, a shop just outside of St. Louis in IL. The bill for this repair was $100 and change. $75 for the complete restoration (clean & lube the movement, repaint dial and relume dial & hands) and $25 for the new crystal. A normal service, without repaint & relume, runs between $25 - $40 depending on the movement... higher for chronographs. The crystal was cracked, otherwise I would have just polished the old one.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> The remainder - AE black Polo saddles (came in the same lot as the loafers); flat-front Orvis moleskins from Adams Outlet; LE gnarly plaid GTH pants; nifty tie from spinlps and the Exchange; and a new, empty wallet to replace my old one that died.


FYI, I received my Modern MacNiels today, and if tailored fit is slimmer, I'd hate to see the traditional. These LE tartans fit perfectly. Not tight at all. I love 'em.

JB


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

BB blue OCBD, tab collar:










BB French cuff tuxedo shirt for my shawl sack DJ, I've been using a cotton/poly formal shirt for way too long









Time to secure a hot date now.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Darlton Wingtips arrived today. Gorgeous. I'll post pics after the holiday. Darker, more brown in color than my loafers & bluchers on first blush.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

J.Press argyle and sutherland schoolboy muffler (love this thing, totally recommend it)
J.Press blue/orange silk cuff knots


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

*Hat trick of Paul Stuart Suits*

Just purchased 3 Paul Stuart suits off of ebay:

One in Navy, Charcoal, and Charcoal Pinstripe. The seller listed them as "Paul Stewart" suits so I ended up getting them for about 26.00 each. I love the Samuelsohn MTM I got earlier and the Paul Stuart (Sammy) I have also, both are perfect for business


----------



## tntele (Apr 12, 2007)

tntele said:


> This shirt, I've been wanting to try a tab collar again (it's been probably 20 years since I've had one)
> 
> https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...1&view=all&ab=viewall&SMR=1&parentPage=family
> 
> Oxford cloth, no logo. I wear almost exclusively blue shirts, I seem to be drawn to them for some reason.


I got this shirt in today and the shirt is certainly going back. I knew that shirt was "pre-washed" but it is actually frayed on the cuffs. The cut is very slim, and very short. I'm 6'1" and the shirt is actually too short for me. In addition, it has a tiny small pocket that looks like a kid's shirt. I'm going to stick w/ RT shirts, I like the way they fit.


----------



## markdc (May 17, 2007)

got a couple pairs of jeans from express today, and also this harris tweed from ebay:


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Many items this month...
Press Tattersal BD (thanks for the tip, Tilt)
Press Olive/Gold/Navy Regimental
Press Navy Silk Knit

Bean Lambswool Sweater Vest in Burgundy and a pair of Blucher Mocs

LE OTC Wool Blend socks, as per Squire's recommendation

PRL 3BD Tattersal w/ Flap Pocket and no logo--a steal for only $29

TT:teacha:


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

Picked up the BB Navy Sack Blazer.

Amazingly, it fit just right off the rack - no alterations necessary.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Barbour Beaufort, 3 pair of cashmere blend socks from JAB, for under $30, a pair of wide wale flat front cords from JAB, 2 V-neck sweaters on sale from Macy's, a Harris tweed/GoreTex cap from LLB, a plum-striped Hyde Park OCBD from LE, a cotton-cashmere V--neck from LE, and a Seersucker sport coat from LE in brownish glen plaid. This hasn't shown up yet, but I was curious about it, and if it's a no go I'll take it back to Sears.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

A number of acquisitions of late:

Brooks Brothers sack blazer in navy, Loro Piana wool, etc. On the 'bay.









Lands End plain front wool tartan trousers in Modern Macneil

Lands End plain front corduroy chino pants

Cheap corduroy sportcoat I picked up at Belk this morning. Darted, but subtly so. Fits well and for $29.99...


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

videocrew said:


> A number of acquisitions of late:
> 
> Brooks Brothers sack blazer in navy, Loro Piana wool, etc. On the 'bay.


Funny, that looks like the one I bought! 

Then again, they didn't have any in my size on ebay - I got the last one they actually had in stock at my local BB.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

I decided to treat myself a bit this fall, picking up a Burberry SB tan trench, a BB formal shirt (bib front, turndown collar), and pair of alden shell chukkas in #8. I am extremely satisfied with all the above items.


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't normally post acquisitions but I am particularly excited about this. While home in North Carolina for Thanksgiving I was discussing the Allen Edmond saddle shoes I recently purchased with my Dad and how the sizing was funny on them. The conversation led to some of his old AE's (he used to wear them exclusively), the recrafting service, etc.

All of a sudden he goes into the closet and pulls out this:



Two pairs of Manchester tassel loafers in 9.5D (he wears tassel loafers almost exclusively). One is burgundy and one is black, they were sent off for recrafting and were too small when they returned. He still has the invoice for the refcrafting dated April of 1996. He now wears a 10E in most of his shoes, or maybe even a EE. The burgundy ones are unworn and the black ones were only worn a few times.





The 9.5 is a little snug on my right foot (I typically wear a 10D) but I'm pretty sure they'll stretch some. All in all, a nice addition to an already wonderful Thanksgiving. I hope everyone had just as nice a holiday.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Got some things at the Press sale:

1. herringbone tweed jacket
2. schoolboy scarf, UVA blue and orange
3. blue and orange grosgrain watch band
4. navy tie with white polka dots


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

randomdude said:


> Got some things at the Press sale:
> 
> 1. herringbone tweed jacket
> 2. schoolboy scarf, UVA blue and orange
> ...


Wahoowa!

The J.Press salesmen I talked to went to Syracuse, so the UVa blue and orange muffler works for his school as well. But neither of us could pull off the orange/navy muffler.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

gtguyzach said:


> I don't normally post acquisitions but I am particularly excited about this. While home in North Carolina for Thanksgiving I was discussing the Allen Edmond saddle shoes I recently purchased with my Dad and how the sizing was funny on them. The conversation led to some of his old AE's (he used to wear them exclusively), the recrafting service, etc.
> 
> All of a sudden he goes into the closet and pulls out this:
> 
> ...


Beautiful shoes.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

While visiting the in-laws for Thanksgiving, I was able to stop in a local Goodwill. I had quite a bit of luck:

>2 Oxxford SB 2-button suits (one navy pinstripe, and one black/white bird's eye). Both jackets fit perfectly, but the pants will have to be taken in a bit ($12.99 each). They actually had the black Oxxford suit hangers, but they wouldn't include them. Oh well...
>Brand new Banana Republic 'Gavin' chinos - they are a very dark brown color; almost chocolate. $5.99
>Finally, a pair of black Alden 681s. These are a bit beat up, but they only cost $2.99. I started a new thread about the next stage in these shoe's life here.

I'll post some pics of the suits once I have them back from the alteration shop.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^You have found the best way to redeem a trip to the in-laws. I did the exact same thing. 

It ticks me off when they won't include hangers that clearly go with the suits/sportcoats that are on them. Amazingly, at two different stores last week they did let me keep the hangers!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

Picked up a beautiful Presstige charcoal flannel 3/2 sack suit on eBay.

Must have been part of the stock that Press dropped off at the Salvation Army in NYC. That's where the seller is, and the suit was new with tags, unhemmed trousers, and a red X over the inside tag.

A lucky find for a feller my size...


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Congratulations, Roger! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks. I'm pleased as punch. :icon_smile:


----------



## Andy S. (Mar 27, 2007)

I've had quite a haul this month. Most recently I've scored this at the local Goodwill:

B2 navy/dark gray houndstooth suit
brown Corbin flannels
burnt orange J. Crew chinos
B2 tan cords
mallard duck cords from a local trad shop
merino wool patterned maroon sweater from aforementioned shop
Hickey Freeman blue with faint maroon/gray plaid sportcoat
some Polo olive twill pants, forgive my ignorance of the exact fabric name


As far as regular purchases go:

numerous sweaters (cotton/wool/cashmere)
brown B2 cords
501s
and tonight I picked up a pair of high-top Chuck Taylors :aportnoy:
Can't wait to bust those out...


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Barbour Beaufort from Fishing the Cape


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Andy S, looks like you are really building up a versatile wardrobe.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

1. some pocket squares from AlanC
2. a J.Press 1954 vintage ad (need something to hang on my wall)

3. 3 button sack, Prince of Wales glenplaid pattern. This will be my first spring/summer business casual sportcoat.









4. *an unpaid internship for this winter!! I get to rock my camel polo coat every day. *


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Untilted said:


> 1. some pocket squares from AlanC
> 2. a J.Press 1954 vintage ad (need something to hang on my wall)


Fun. Since 1954, the CPI on Men's apparel has gone up 2.5 times. If Press had moved in parallel, Tweed Suits would be less than $250 and Flannel Trousers would be $50. I guess that just shows how much people have switched to cheaply made garb.

Also: Note availability of pleats!!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Tilt-
Good luck on your winter internship


----------



## Andy S. (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks Tilt, and to echo mac, best wishes with your internship.


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

*McGeorge for Yale Co-op Sweater*

McGeorge for Yale Co-op Sweater. I've heard legendary stories about it--it's hard to believe the monstrosity now known as the Yale Barnes and Noble bookstore (maker of Yale slobwear) once sold McGeorge shetlands and Harris Tweeds!

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Nice. I wonder what makes it 'mothproof' and why that wasn't done for all those sweaters I find with holes in them.

Apparently the Yale Co-op also sold select Brooks Brothers items, too, that were labeled as for the Yale Co-op.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

M. Charles said:


> McGeorge for Yale Co-op Sweater. I've heard legendary stories about it--it's hard to believe the monstrosity now known as the Yale Barnes and Noble bookstore (maker of Yale slobwear) once sold McGeorge shetlands and Harris Tweeds!
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us


Absolutely beautiful sweaters. This is the kind of pink sweater I would proudly wear.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice haul, Andy S!

I just picked up another Presstige sack suit NWT on eBay, this one in a navy pinstripe.

Other acquisitions this month include a J. Peterman tennis sweater with red/navy/green piping and an LL Bean wool Aran-style sweater, both from eBay, and a whole slew of argyle socks NWT from Goodwill.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

I moved to Springfield, MO, last week, and have begun hitting up the thrift stores in between looking for a job.

I was terribly let down at my first stop by two Robert Talbott reps and a vintage BB rep, all three with stains. I have, however, been able to piece together a few nice things here and there.

Left to right, Lands' End cotton tartan, Gant cotton, Talbott silk:



I also stumbled across some nice Polo fair isle wool blend socks at Marshalls:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Ohhh. Nice socks!


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

AlanC said:


> ^Ohhh. Nice socks!


I bought two pairs. The others are being offered up on the Thrift Exchange.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Navy Blue Faconnable Blazer
Navy blue and dotted silk Gianni Versace (V2) tie
Tan JAB Seersucker Suit (couldn't resist the deal)
Vera Wang Cologne For Men


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

*Summer Bills*

Scored a complete set of Bills for summer. Poplins, Dixe Wales, Chamois and Twills all in a variety of Earth Tones, M2's now cuffed. 








To boot, I got some NWT Khaki M2 6 Wales for $15.


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

2 Merino Wool Polo Sweaters from the BB outlet during the Black Friday midnight sale (yes I went there at about 11:30PM) for about $80 total after discounts.


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

wnh said:


> I moved to Springfield, MO, last week, and have begun hitting up the thrift stores in between looking for a job.
> 
> I was terribly let down at my first stop by two Robert Talbott reps and a vintage BB rep, all three with stains. I have, however, been able to piece together a few nice things here and there.
> 
> ...


Those are really nice, I think I saw something like that on their website on sale too.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

AldenPyle said:


> Scored a complete set of Bills for summer. Poplins, Dixe Wales, Chamois and Twills all in a variety of Earth Tones, M2's now cuffed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6-wale cords for 15? ebay?


----------



## ProvidenceFriar (Nov 27, 2007)

M. Charles said:


> McGeorge for Yale Co-op Sweater. I've heard legendary stories about it--it's hard to believe the monstrosity now known as the Yale Barnes and Noble bookstore (maker of Yale ********) once sold McGeorge shetlands and Harris Tweeds!
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us


That's crazy, I saw the same Yale Co-op sweater at a local thrift the other week! Too small for me though. Next time I'll just grab it and offer it up on here.


----------



## dandypauper (Jun 10, 2007)

Jolly Roger said:


> Must have been part of the stock that Press dropped off at the Salvation Army in NYC. That's where the seller is, and the suit was new with tags, unhemmed trousers, and a red X over the inside tag.


What's that? Is there a Salvation Army somewhere in NYC with a bunch of Press suits and coats? If they've still got anything in stock, I'm all over it! Please let me know.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

M. Charles said:


> McGeorge for Yale Co-op Sweater. I've heard legendary stories about it--it's hard to believe the monstrosity now known as the Yale Barnes and Noble bookstore (maker of Yale ********) once sold McGeorge shetlands and Harris Tweeds!
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us


What a great looking sweater. What memories that label evokes!

You're right about all the Trad goodies once available in the clothing department at the YCO. I remember them competing equally with the likes of Press, Barrie, Rosenberg's and Saks, and usually beating them price-wise. White's and Enson's were a different market. What a sad end most of them came to! Press and Enson's are all that remain.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Sadly, we've been through the Press at NYC thrift. There was one, but it was cleaned out fast. Of course, there could be more--who knows?!


----------



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

*Today's thrift store find*

I spent my lunch hour today perusing one of our local thrift stores. I made one good find and had one painful heartbreak. I found a blue Land's End OCBD in near mint condition for $3.88. The only oddity is a button closure on the breast pocket. Hmm, I guess I'll just wear that one with jeans.

My heartbreak came from a pair of vintage Florsheim Kenmoor longwings in a baseball glove-type tan color. I tried them on; they fit me lengthwise but were snug when I stood up. After I took them off I noticed the "B" next to the size. Foiled by narrow shoes again!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

hillcityjosh said:


> My heartbreak came from a pair of vintage Florsheim Kenmoor longwings in a baseball glove-type tan color. I tried them on; they fit me lengthwise but were snug when I stood up. After I took them off I noticed the "B" next to the size. Foiled by narrow shoes again!




There are some who do wear narrow sizes (*cough* *cough*). What size were they?


----------



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> There are some who do wear narrow sizes (*cough* *cough*). What size were they?


They were size 11B. They were a little beat up, but a good polishing and maybe a resoling job and they'd be quite presentable.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Drat--too long!


----------



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh yeah, I found a Gitman OCBD in a red univ. stripe but the sleeves were too short! I always find the best stuff in thrift that _almost_ fits, or it has a small rip or hole. In fact, today I came across a 100% wool navy blazer with natural shoulders (brand unknown) but it had a tiny rip in the shoulder. It appeared to be sewn up by a professional, but I'd still know it was there. *sigh*

I'm going to start going 2x a week because I'm bound to find some good stuff.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

dandypauper said:


> What's that? Is there a Salvation Army somewhere in NYC with a bunch of Press suits and coats? If they've still got anything in stock, I'm all over it! Please let me know.


Like Alan says, I think they've probably been cleaned out by now.

In a strange coincidence  lots of brand new Press items have been showing up on eBay lately.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

My best Ebay score, a pair of NWOB Full Strap AE Randolph Shell Loafers


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Congratulations! Quite handsome.


----------



## ProvidenceFriar (Nov 27, 2007)

I picked up this camel hair orvis sport coat last night for $28. It's a two button and darted but what the hell. It looks nice on me. I feel I'm too new to the trad thing to be too snobby about sacks and 3/2 rolls (although I'm always on the lookout).


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Kent Wang links. I'm not much of a cuff link guy, but I like these - very understated.


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

Patrick06790 said:


> Kent Wang links. I'm not much of a cuff link guy, but I like these - very understated.


Those are nice, what sort of material are they made of?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Kent sells good stuff. Highly recommended. His links are usually made of vintage buttons.

I picked these up thrifting last week, a no-name bowtie and (another) cotton boll emblematic from (now-defunct) Alfred's of Memphis:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

nringo said:


> Those are nice, what sort of material are they made of?


.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

ProvidenceFriar said:


> That's crazy, I saw the same Yale Co-op sweater at a local thrift the other week! Too small for me though. Next time I'll just grab it and offer it up on here.


if it's a small, i'll take it!


----------



## ProvidenceFriar (Nov 27, 2007)

Untilted said:


> if it's a small, i'll take it!


Hmm, I think it was probably a L or XL. M. Charles also layed claim to this yesterday, if it's even still there. I'll make a note to be on the lookout for all Yale Co-op items from now on.


----------

